# I have a Plex Server with nothing but 720P Movies/Shows



## theFOoL (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello,

The reason behind this is with TV's up to 46'inches you couldn't tell a difference with 720P, 1080P, or with 4K

Now i hate when movies don't do Full Screen (Like actual Full Screen *The Movie filling the screen") but my OK with that actually

Tell your thoughts and opinuions here


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok. Nice, I guess? vOv


----------



## Melvis (Jun 21, 2016)

With 1080P been the norm for most people for there TV res, 720P Movies or TV shows are as low as I go and look fine on a 1080P Screen. DVD Quality just doesnt do it for me anymore.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 21, 2016)

I suppose if transcoded at high quality 720p looks alright and would be a good all-around format if you have a variety of devices, including mobile. I mean, I live with DVD rips of most of my movies (hella cheap at Goodwill) on a 50" TV. But when I do rip Blu-ray, I always keep it at 1080.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 21, 2016)

Sooo... more movies stored...?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> The reason behind this is with TV's up to 46'inches you couldn't tell a difference with 720P, 1080P, or with 4K


Perhaps Plex is transcoding it all to 720p so, yeah, nothing better will show.  Also, if all of your TVs are just 720p, of course higher resolutions won't matter.

4K and 1080p should be obviously better on a 46" unless you're a really far from it.


----------

